# Suche Job



## sailor (25 Februar 2008)

*Fuzzy*

Eierlegende Wollmilchsau sucht Job.


----------



## ge_org (26 Februar 2008)

Was willst Du verdienen?


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (1 März 2008)

guggst du mal hier:

www.dtsgmbh.de


----------



## gravieren (2 März 2008)

Hi

Oder hier.

www.bhs-corrugated.de

http://www.bhs-world.com/BHS/de/karriere/index.php?navId=126

http://www.bhs-world.com/BHS/de/wVacancyJobs/index.php?navId=127


oder Hr. Riedl anrufen 09605/919-660


----------

